# My mini home theater room



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

After some sanding and polishing









Installed:



























Now on to the main section:



























Staining fun









Building the grills


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks messy here, but I did clean it up









Almost done









Lighting test


























and thats all I have for now, I need to take some more with a nicer camera someday. I think in my spare time eves&weekends it took me about six months, got it done in time for superbowl though!! If you have any questions or anything just ask.


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

Wow, very impressive! I like the dark red and black look you got going on there. Is that plexi-glass or actual glass on the surround sound speakers stands? The surround speakers just seem to be a little too high for someone who would be sitting in the couch there watching a movie, normally they are just a little bit higher than the back of the couch. But looks great! I like how you concealed the front speakers behind the what look to be custom speaker grilles.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice work, it looks great! Realistically though, you're watching tv downstairs while your wife watches the reality shows in HER new theater room upstairs :laughing: :yes:. j/k.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you do car audio for a living? Very nice setup.


----------



## James21 (Mar 17, 2009)

ponch37300 said:


> Do you do car audio for a living? Very nice setup.


X2

Awesome Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

ponch37300 said:


> Do you do car audio for a living? Very nice setup.


Somewhat, mainly manufacture our own product line, not doing installs anymore, but thats where I got my start.

Thanks everyone for the compliments!!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

ultra cool........:thumbsup:


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, nice work and really nice shop. I don't think I've ever seen a table saw table that nice before.


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow those speaker stands are unreal !


----------

